

Former contractor says FBI put back door in OpenBSD - labboy
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/121510-former-contractor-says-fbi-put.html

======
DupDetector

      Access Denied
      You don't have permission to access
      

"[http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/121510-former-
contract...](http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/121510-former-contractor-
says-fbi-put.html)

    
    
      on this server.
      Reference #18.4d96e753.1292415004.1e78639b
    

Also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2006128> \- marc.info - Many comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2007694> \- Ask HN:

